# Is she preganant or just fat?



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

Ohh ok so this first pic shows another picture of her on the computer and that was about the time i first got her and u can see me holding her and thats today. the other pic is her from the top.

http://img43.imageshack.us/i/thisthst015.jpg/
http://img402.imageshack.us/i/thisthst011.jpg/


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks pregnant in the 1st pic of you holding her the top photo makes me wonder if she's just fat though . What color is she . I have one just like her , also not sure if she's PG or fat but I can't settle on what she is called. How long have you had her and when was she with a buck last? could give a clue .


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You can't always tell. I have a couple of does who have huge hind quarters compared to their normal looking fronts, but they are not pregnant. they have the distinct 'saddlebags' that some does get right in front of the haunches in the later poarts of a pregnancy. There are probably a number of reasons a doe would look pregnant; likely related to hormonal or uterine disorders. Fibroids or false pregnancy or something like that.


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

Im not sure when i got her but it has been more then 7 months. Also i dont no when the last time was that i had put her with a male i would say around about 1 month ago. She is a Fawn (pink-eyed) and i have heard that the fawn's do get overweight but that could be wrong.. But thatnyou anyway  i will be sure to let u no if she does have babies.


----------

